# My First Calendar!



## JetSkiBrian (Jun 1, 2009)

A couple of weeks ago I received an e-mail from an individual named Cliff Hannah who said he had a proposition and asked if I could I give him a call. 
I talked to and met Cliff at his place of business, Muti-Print, in Hampton Virgina. Cliff said every year Multi-Print does a themed based calendar that they mail to their customers as a sign of appreciation. Cliff is an avid offshore, surf and kayak angler, he said he reads my fishing reports and enjoyed the pictures that I take. This year the theme for his company calender is "The Birds Of Back River" and cliff proposed that I be the photographer of choice to supply the pictures for his 2012 calender.
It is my pleasure to have the opportunity to have my pictures showcased. I went through several thousand pictures and narrowed it down to one hundred for them to choose from. It was cool see what someone else would pick. Several of them were my favorites.
Cliff's son Josh did a fantastic job on the design work and final editing of the photos. They even gave me a two page spread with some of my other pictures and a short bio as well as several copies that I am giving my friends and family.
Thanks Cliff Hannah and the family at Multi-Print for taking an interest in my outdoor photography.
Cliff is encouraging me to do a book of my various outdoor shots that I may someday take him up on.
Here are some of the pictures they chose and the calendar.


----------



## sudshunter (Jan 20, 2008)

thats awesome brian, congrats....


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

Dr. Julie Balls callendar is a tad bit nicer if you know what I mean! My wife would never let me buy it though.


----------



## up_a_creek (May 21, 2008)

Congrats, Brian! 

I'm sure this is only the first of many calenders we'll see from you.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Awesome. Congrats Brian.


----------



## mytmouse (Jan 24, 2009)

Man you do it all! It looks great!


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

Thanks to you both for putting together a fine product....you guys do great work.......Cliff,save me one of them......the R


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

R, come on down.
Brian, it is our best received calendars, ever. Thanks for the shots.


----------



## JetSkiBrian (Jun 1, 2009)

Thanks for the replies. Cliff, thanks for asking me to do it and thank your son Josh for putting the calendar together.


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

Looks like Cliff asked the perfect person for the calendar pics. Congrats and keep them coming. I always enjoy your pics.


----------



## JimInVA (May 17, 2005)

I think it is great that two awesome Pier and Surf contributors can get together and put out something as great as that calendar certainly is. For 5 years, Cliff hosted the annual P&S Bash at the Beach in December. Always a good time and very much missed (now that it is no longer happening). And Brian has shared hundreds of outstanding pictures with us for quite some time. My best to each of you... and congrats for a MOST EXCELLENT calendar...

Jim


----------

